# Hav puppy in Florida 10 weeks (Petfinder)



## Taylor

I just saw the cutest Hav puppy on Petfinder. Owner relinq. No name yet. If I was closer I would check him out.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm working with them on him now. Didn't want to jinx it though!


----------



## Taylor

Good luck he is so cute! I knew he wouldn't last.


----------



## trueblue

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm working with them on him now. Didn't want to jinx it though!


Ann, that's exciting! Tell us about him!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I've submitted an application but I'm sure they've probably received many. I also heard back from the people in SC today, I had given up on them. Both dogs are so cute and I know they desperately need homes! DH will kill me if we wind up with both of them!ound: I was so sad when we didn't hear back from them (the SC people) at first but they said she had pneumonia and couldn't be released until she was all better. Now I'm back to waiting. IWAP!!!


----------



## hedygs

He is adorable. Good luck.


----------



## Sheri

Fingers crossed for the right one to work out!


----------



## Scooter's Family

We're still waiting to hear about Letra too. My heart breaks every time I look at all the doggies on Petfinder.


----------



## pjewel

I couldn't keep watching. I'd wind up in the headlines as one of those crazy ladies who had 85 dogs.


----------



## ama0722

Ann- let me know if you come here to look at her- we could have a mini playdate


----------



## Scooter's Family

Ok Amanda, I will! I'm losing my mind waiting for to hear. My DH told me last night I was definitely a crazy dog lady!


----------



## Sheri

How long before you know if he's yours or not?


----------



## Scooter's Family

I don't know, we've never applied for anything like this before so we don't know how this works. I'm dying though!!! I told DH that if they call I'm throwing a cooler of Diet Coke in the car along with a bag of pretzels and I'm out of here!:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

PICK ME UP ON YOUR WAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm going to FL! I wish I could though, you could meet me on the way. I could survive for several days on Diet Coke and pretzels.


----------



## karlabythec

You are going to Florida? Is that what I'm going to FL! means????


----------



## Scooter's Family

If they tell me we can adopt him I am. That's why I'll need the Diet Coke, it's about 7 1/2 hours from here. We drive down there all the time because my ex-MIL has a condo at the beach that we visit often. I told DH I'm running out the door the minute they say whether I can have him. IWAP!!!


----------



## ama0722

Ann- I hope you hear good news soon  We could all get puppy breath at your playdate!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I may be in trouble with DH because I'm still waiting to hear about Letra in SC. They contacted me to see if we were still interested, she had been sick with pneumonia and they couldn't release her until she was all better. I got an e-mail from them last night. So hopefully I'll get one of them, which one, if either one, will determine whether I head north or south with my cooler full of soda!


----------



## Sheri

What if you get both?.....Would you take both of them?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Shhh...DH might hear you! I'm not mentioning that to him.


----------



## Kathie

Ann, where in Florida is the puppy? We might be on the way. Do you have a link so I can see him?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Near Fort Walton Beach, on the West end of the panhandle. He's not on there anymore, I guess we aren't going be getting him. 


*****I just had another email from them saying they spoke with my vet's office and wanted to know how long it would take me to get there so we are still being considered. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Laurief

Well the second guy sounds like a done deal, tell them you can leave now, and be there for when they make the decision :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

DH was funny this morning, he can usually work from home at any time but this morning he said, "I have to go in for a few hours but can leave by noon if you have to go. Be sure to call me!" He's so sweet! They spoke with our vet yesterday so I emailed them to ask how that conversation went, hope they reply quickly. When I told our vet we were trying to adopt from Petfinder she went on and then fell in love with some of the dogs too! I'm going to be a wreck all day!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kathie said:


> Ann, where in Florida is the puppy? We might be on the way. Do you have a link so I can see him?


Hey Kathie,

I'll head down through Columbus and over into Alabama if I go. Where are you?


----------



## hedygs

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. He is an adorable little guy and he certainly needs a name (and a home).


----------



## marb42

Can't wait to hear if you get one of them! Good luck!!!!!
Gina


----------



## Milo's Mom

I'll be thinking of you at work today, Ann! Good luck!


----------



## ama0722

Ann, I hope you share good news this morning 

P.S. Judging by the time of your posts maybe you are sleeping in!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I don't know what sleeping in is anymore! I was up at 6 checking email to see if there was any news of either puppy. I've already cleaned upstairs, made all the beds and straightened the bathrooms. Normally I cook and bake when I'm nervous but I can't do that in case they tell me to come get him. What can I do??? The house is clean, it's raining so Scooter and I can't go outside to walk...ugh! I'm gonna lose my mind today!


----------



## Kathie

Ann, sorry you won't be passing near me - we are southeast. I will be praying for you today. Hopefully, we'll have a new baby to play with at the playdate!!


----------



## Brady's mom

I can't handle the suspense, so I can imagine how you feel. I will be continuing to check in and see what happens. All fingers and toes still crossed here for you.


----------



## Leeann

Hey what happened to my post, I know I posted in this thread last night.

Ann we are thinking of you today with lots of good vibes.


----------



## maryam187

Ann, I agree with Laurie, the FL pup sounds like a done deal! Can't wait to hear good news today...


----------



## shilohluv

Good Luck!! He is so adorable!


----------



## JASHavanese

:ear: Any news? Fingers and paws crossed for you


----------



## Scooter's Family

Not yet...but I'm ready to go if/when they tell me to come get him!


----------



## mckennasedona

Good luck, Ann. I hope you hear something very soon.


----------



## trueblue

Ann, if you get the call from FL, be VERY careful...I think all the bad weather we got last night is headed in that direction. That puppy is so darn cute, though, I'd drive through it to get him too!


----------



## Sheri

Ann, I can see you are going nuts waiting for news---so are we, on your behalf!! Oh, I hope you get a call SOON!! Be sure you post a note to let us know before you take off!


----------



## marjrc

Oooooo, how exciting! I will await your news, Ann. Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Renee

Ann...how exciting! I hope you hear soon so you know one way or the other. Patience is so hard to come by. In my 2 weeks of waiting to hear about Stuart Little, I just came to the realization that God was making me learn patience. Something I tend to have very little of. Can't wait to hear updates....don't leave for Florida before posting here!


----------



## pjewel

I'm a nervous wreck right along with you. I have a feeling you might get both. How cute would that be. I'll be checking back all day for news.


----------



## micki2much

Oh, just checking in......


----------



## Scooter's Family

I heard from them, he's at the vet right now and will be neutered if the vet has time today. That worries me because he's so young but she said they don't like to adopt them out if they're not spayed or neutered, I do understand that. She still hasn't given me a definite answer on whether we're getting him though!!!:frusty: She's going to let me know what's going on later today. 

Kim-my sister already yelled at me for even considering leaving today because of the weather, it's been raining hard here most of the day.


----------



## marb42

Ann, I was hoping you'd hear by now....keeping my fingers crossed.
Gina


----------



## ama0722

Oh, I am hoping you hear either way instead of them keeping update you on progress. Why would they do that if you aren't the new home though? I can understand these organizations being overwhelmed too. When I had Autumn, her picture went up on petfinder with my email since the cattle dog rescue was full. That weekend I had like 50 emails. I made an email that I sent to everyone saying I received their inquiry, received tons of emails, and I would be contacting the families I thought would be the best fit. Still a lot of them emailed me again which I understand  When we found her home, I just sent the big list an email saying she found her forever home so they wouldn't keep emailing. It took them a few days to remove her listing.


----------



## Scooter's Family

His listing has already been removed, I noticed it this morning. She knows I'm making a long drive to get there so I wish she'd just tell me, either way. It's really freaking me out, one minute I'm sad and the next I'm happy thinking we'll be bringing him home.


----------



## Petaluna

Is this the little 10 week old there was a link to yesterday, I think he is a sable parti or something like that? I can't imagine neutering him that early if that's the case. It's a shame they wouldn't consent to letting someone take him who signs an agreement to have it done by six months or something, but I guess an agreement doesn't mean much to them. 

This is probably a crazy idea, but.... does money talk in this case? Like if you offered a donation over and above the standard adoption fee with your best "resume", references and intentions? Probably a silly idea, but my mind goes to those kinds of places when I want something really bad... and if it would help avoid a neutering being done way too early. 

I do hope it all works out for you to get your heart's desire!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I think I need a drink, when DH gets home I'm gonna ask him to make me one!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Petaluna said:


> Is this the little 10 week old there was a link to yesterday, I think he is a sable parti or something like that? I can't imagine neutering him that early if that's the case. It's a shame they wouldn't consent to letting someone take him who signs an agreement to have it done by six months or something, but I guess an agreement doesn't mean much to them.
> 
> This is probably a crazy idea, but.... does money talk in this case? Like if you offered a donation over and above the standard adoption fee with your best "resume", references and intentions? Probably a silly idea, but my mind goes to those kinds of places when I want something really bad... and if it would help avoid a neutering being done way too early.
> 
> I do hope it all works out for you to get your heart's desire!


She spoke with our vet yesterday to verify that Scooter had been neutered. I told her I'd be happy to sign a contract stating he'd be neutered by a certain age, she said she'd keep his papers until it was done and I was fine with that. I worried that he was too young.


----------



## Sheri

Ann, I'm about ready to join you in your drink, for your sake---and I don't even drink!!

They need to contact you!


----------



## Eva

Oh wow...I totally missed this thread! 
I hope that you hear good news soon Ann....I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## maryam187

Gosh, why are they making it this hard??? I need a Margarita!


----------



## Lina

Just checking in, Ann... how frustrating that you don't know anything yet! Hope you hear soon!


----------



## Scooter's Family

AHHHHHHHHH!!!!! We're leaving! She just emailed and said for us to come!!! I'll have my blackberry but don't know if I can post updates by I'll try. I'll update Facebook though! 

I'm so excited!!! Everyone have a margarita for me!!!


----------



## Petaluna

Aaaaaahhhhh!!!! Yay!!!!! OMG!!!!! congratulations!!! ! :whoo:


----------



## luv3havs

It's Margarita time!
We'll be drinking to you! Have a safe trip home.


----------



## hedygs

YAHHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can't drink and drive so I poured two when I read this wonderful news! :rockon: I am so excited for you. :whoo:


----------



## Eva

Wooo-Hoooo!!!!! :whoo:
I have Margaritas mixed and ready.
Have a safe and wonderful trip to meet your new baby.....Don't forget the camera!!


----------



## Carefulove

:whoo: congrats! I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## mckennasedona

Ann, congratulations!!! Have a safe drive. We'll expect lots of pics when you get home.


----------



## pjewel

Yes!!! I'm so happy for you and for him. It was way too young to have him neutered. I can't wait to hear all about your adventures with bringing baby home. Take pictures for us.


----------



## mimismom

Yay!!! Congrats!!! I've been on my Blackberry before and been able to post!!

keep us posted as much as possible!


----------



## maryam187

:whoo: I KNEW IT :whoo:


----------



## Renee

YIPPEE!!! So happy you are getting him Ann...He's a cutie! 
Can't wait to see pictures when you get back.


----------



## Laurief

I am so happy for you:whoo::whoo::whoo: What a beautiful pup, and such a lucky one as well. Cannot wait to see pics.


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: Wahoooo Ann :whoo:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Yay Ann and Scooter!!!! Three cheers for you. Can't wait to see his homecoming pictures!


----------



## juliav

Whoo-hooo!!! :whoo: Congratulations!!! I had a feeling it was going to happen for you. Can't wait to see the pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue

YAY!! Awesome news...I can't wait to see the pics. I'll have a couple of celebratory drinks for you...meanwhile, be careful on the drive


----------



## Leslie

Where have I been??? I totally missed this thread :doh: But, now that I've read it, I just have to say CONGRATULATIONS Ann and Scooter!!! :whoo:


----------



## Sheri

Ann, oh yeah! I have my grandkids over and missed the immediate news!! Yipppeeee!!! I'm SO excited for you!!!

Can't wait to see the photos! Hope it's love at first hug!
:biggrin1:arty::clap2:


----------



## cjsud

Oh my goodness I just read this all in one shot and couldn't wait for the ending. Congrats!!


----------



## ama0722

Drive safe and can't wait to hear an update


----------



## mybella

Congratulations! I can't wait to see the pictures!!! 

Marie


----------



## Brady's mom

Be safe! Can't wait to see pictures when you get back! Yeahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Tritia

Oh, I saw him the other day. Sooooo adorable! Can't wait to hear all about him. And of course, see LOTS of pics!!!!!


----------



## Milo's Mom

I'm thrilled for you! Have a safe trip!


----------



## Kathie

Oh Ann, I'm so excited - can't wait to see him at our playdate!


----------



## Lina

Oh I'm SO excited for you Ann! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann, I've been gone and just getting in on the excitement. :whoo: Another puppy in Ga. :whoo: I'm thrilled for you and your family....and Scooter. I can't wait to see pictures....and can't wait to see him in person!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187

Ann, hope you guys are almost there. The weather is still terrible here


----------



## karlabythec

I'm SOOO excited for you!!! Hurry and send pics when you can!


----------



## Beamer

Congrats! Wow, 1 dog yesterday and 2 dogs today! Lucky!!!!!!!!
Where are the updates???

Ryan


----------



## Leeann

Ann was able to post on FB last night and she said she is picking him up this morning :whoo:


----------



## Scooter's Family

We're here and just waiting to meet him at 9am! The crazy thing is, I got an email from the rescue in SC this morning saying they were going to let us adopt Letra! DH is going to reply to them and tell them we can't because I'm already here picking up "Puppins 2.0" as techie DH is calling him.  Wish I could get her too but he told me not to even think about it. 

I'll post on Facebook again as soon as we pick him up!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Tritia said:


> Oh, I saw him the other day. Sooooo adorable! Can't wait to hear all about him. And of course, see LOTS of pics!!!!!


BTW Tritia-This is all your fault!  You were the one who got me hooked on Craig's List and Petfinder and all the little babies just broke my heart! I want them all. I owe you a big drink with an umbrella in it!!!


----------



## trueblue

Ann, did you get to sleep at all last night? Puppins, huh? Think that name's gonna stick? 

Can't wait to get your updates! :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom

It is 8:59. You must be so excited!!!!!


----------



## ama0722

I bet you are getting covered in puppy kisses right now! I say you get both!!!!


----------



## marb42

It's 9:08. You must be picking him up now. Please update us soon!
Gina


----------



## micki2much

OMG - CONGRATS!!!!! Can't wait to see all the pictures!


----------



## karin117

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations, for both of you. For you for having ha new familymember to love, and for him because he ge´s to be your family member and being loved by you!


----------



## maryam187

Ann, you must be a Hav magnet, all rescues want you for parents.


----------



## LuvCicero

I can't wait for you to get home and we can hear all about him and see tons of pictures. HURRY...but drive safe!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

We're home safely! Long trip! HE'S WONDERFUL!!! We're all really tired though, very bad weather going down last night and the bed was comfy but I kept looking at the clock through the night. He's such a sweetie! The lady said she had over 100 people requesting him, some from as far away as Ohio! I guess I was the most persistent?! LOL She talked with our vet and then she said my e-mails are what made her want to give him to us. As I type this he and Scooter are chasing each other, so far so good. He has no fear as she had 4 big dogs so he went right for Scooter. I think Scoot is wondering when we're going to put this new "toy" away or take out the batteries though! For now we've settled on the name MURPHY! (That could possibly change.)
Here he is, this was in the car on the way home. DH is taking photos with his good camera now and Murphy has had a bath so maybe tomorrow I'll have better photos. Thanks for all the good thoughts everyone!!!


----------



## Tritia

Oh I'm sooo excited for you. He's really, really a beautiful puppy!! Those markings, WOW!! I can't wait to see how this little guy turns out.


----------



## Brady's mom

Welcome back home! It sounds like Murphy will be a perfect addition to your family! He is absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187

Dear goodness Ann, look at his eye lashes!!! He is SO SO SO cute and Murphy is such a sweet name. Glad you made it home OK, it's still raining like CRAZY here.


----------



## Jill in Mich

What an absolute doll!!!! And I love the name Murphy. Congratulations Ann! What fun!


----------



## DAJsMom

Awww, what a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## Pixiesmom

I love happy endings!!!!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## pjewel

OMG, he's gorgeous! I want more. I love the name Murphy. I'm so glad you were able to get him. He's going to be a great addition to your family. What a sweet face. Hope you all have a good night.


----------



## karlabythec

OH MY GOSH!!!!! He is sooooo cute! Look at those eyelashes...adorable! Can't wait for more pics...CONGRATS!


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh Ann, he's adorable! I really like the name Murphy.


----------



## ama0722

Adorable! I am glad they have hit it off already too!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Gosh Ann, he is just adorable. He has the sweetest face and beautiful eye lashes. He looks like a Murphy, love the name.
Glad you are all safely home with your precious puppy. Bet Scooter will instantly become the big brother!


----------



## maryam187

I started a new thread for him, so everyone can admire his eyelashes  http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=240355#post240355


----------



## juliav

Anne,

Murphy is an absolute doll and seems to be fitting right in with Scooter. I am glad you made it home safe.


----------



## hedygs

Congratulations! What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Sheri

What gorgeous eye lashes!!! He's beautiful, Ann!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Congratulations, Ann. Murphy is adorable! It all worked out perfectly!


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations!!! Murphy is adorable :whoo:
Great to hear they are friends already


----------



## Carefulove

Oh, what a sweet face! I can't wait to see more pics!


----------

